# cage question



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

i have two crittertrails with appropriate wheels and the bar spacing on one is 1/4" the other is wider and will be wired over,

Connected is this a big enough home? And i know mice should b kept in trios but I also heard Males can be caged alone. i wont be getting one soon but i wanna research. he'll have lots of attention and toys and I'll put things to climb 

















these will be connected


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That is fine for one mouse if the mouse is tiny it could get through 1/4in (6.35mm)but if the mouse is a young adult it should be fine.Bar spacing of 5mm is the ideal spacing of bars for mice, you can keep two together if male and female but babies can result lol. Two males that are brothers can be kept for a time till they start to squabble then you will have to seperate them.The cage connected to the bottom box would be ok for a trio of mice two females and a male but if you dont want babies get the Buck neutered.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

The bin on the bottom they are just sitting on. But they will be getting Lots of toys and things to climb


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Then two would be ok in the critter trail I would say. They need space though as well as toys.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

can one male mouse happily live alone in two CT's? I like to spoil them so I give them lots of space. if two can fit one will be thrilled. He will have tubes and climbing ropes and a hammock and toilet paper rolls and tons of other toys  the Ct's have petting zones they like as beds


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Normally Buck mice are kept on there own but a mouse does like company  Lots of people have one mouse of course you can keep it on its own sounds good to me .Normally when you breed them like I do you dont have any toys in there.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

That should be plenty enough room for a single mouse or pair.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I wont be breeding  Just want a pet mouse


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have decided to use the appropriate bar spacing critter trail and a ten gallon for a trio of females


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

How big is that Crittertrail on it`s own? If it`s attached to the tank on the bottom, make sure the mice can get up and down from one to the other easily with a long ramp/ladder (can be meshed for better grip) because if you reply on a straight up-and-down tube, it will be too vertical for them. Especially as they age. Tubes are fine as long as they are put at an angle so the mice cn walk up and down them easily. The fear with these types of cages is that they seem to have tubes that attach to the sides but whether they can be adjusted I`m not too sure.

If you could find a bigger cage or tank for three females, it would suit them better. As far as males go, they can be kept in pairs (I would`nt keep more than two because they are too prone to fighting and falling out) and if two males were to live in your current set up, it could cause territorial issues due to the fact that it`s seperated compartments. Males are best kept in a larger one level cage to prevent them from seeing a seperate part of a modular cage as their own. If they did fall out, then you could split the Crittertrail and the tank and have two seperated males. If you looking for a male (single) try your local rescue?


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

i'll find a way to angle the tube the tank and crittertrail will be connected so plenty of space.

And I said a trio of females lol I'd prefer not to have a male and we dont have a local rescue

And I already have these two cages so i'll just find a way to make them work they make flexible tunnels i can order so i can put the tube at an angle


----------

